# Hyperlink im neuen Fenster öffnen, wie ?



## maggy-X84 (28. April 2005)

Hiho leute

ich bin ein html neuling und mach grad meine website in FrontPage 2000 ... 

ich würde gerne ein paar hyperlinks auf einer neuen seite öffnen

also, wenn man zum beispiel auf "kunst" klickt, das sich dann ein neues Fenster öffnet mit der gelinkten seite .... 

WIE geht das  

bitte helft mir, danke


----------



## hpvw (28. April 2005)

Einfach mal bei SelfHTML vorbei schauen.


----------



## maggy-X84 (28. April 2005)

jaaa, war ich schon, aber irgendwie check ich das nich so ganz ... 


ooaaah ich checks doch, daaaanke


----------



## Gumbo (28. April 2005)

Eine Adresse _im neuen Fenster_ zu öffnen, würde wie folgt funktionieren:
	
	
	



```
<a href="http://example.org/" target="neuesFenster" onclick="window.open('about:blank', 'neuesFenster')">Beispieltext</a>
```

Eine Adresse _in neuem Fenster_ zu öffnen, würde wie folgt funktionieren:
	
	
	



```
<a href="http://example.org/" target="_blank">Beispieltext</a>
```


----------



## maggy-X84 (28. April 2005)

jooo, habs hinbekommen

also mit nem verlinkten text siehts so bei mir aus und es geht auch:

<a href="http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZdesignQ2dartQ2dlevel"target="_blank">eBay</a>


*aber wie geht das mit nem Bild ?*
die html von dem bild sieht momentan so aus:

<a href="Ice_Age_det.htm"><img border="0" src="Ica_Age_full_Kopie.jpg" width="386" height="187"></a>


----------



## Pilot9 (28. April 2005)

Hallo,

wieder mit "target=_blank":


```
<a href="Ice_Age_det.htm" target=_blank><img border="0" src="Ica_Age_full_Kopie.jpg" width="386" height="187"></a>
```


----------



## maggy-X84 (28. April 2005)

viiiiiieeeeelen lieben dank, du bist mein retter   

*freu*


----------



## geonix (28. April 2005)

Pilot9 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wieder mit "target=_blank":
> 
> ...



bilder sollte man immer mit *alt="bildbeschreibung"* benutzen:

```
<a href="Ice_Age_det.htm" target=_blank><img border="0" alt="Ica_Age_full_Kopie" src="Ica_Age_full_Kopie.jpg" width="386" height="187"></a>
```

... dann kannst deine seite hierhin verlinken ;-)
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=referer


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. April 2005)

Lesen ist hart, oder? http://www.selfhtml.net/html/verweise/definieren.htm#zielfenster
Da ist alles wunderbar einfach beschrieben. Und in Zukunft bitte an die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12 halten, vielen Dank.

cerrado.


----------

